
Ask HN: What is the fastest way to build  an api for mobile back end? - sounds231
If you were going to build a consumer mobile app as fast as possible, as a one-man or one-woman dev team, what technologies and tools would you use to build out the server side? Say you have 1 week to put together an MVP.<p>One answer is that one should use the technologies he&#x2F;she is most familiar with, but what would you recommend to skilled engineers who are most experienced with client development?<p>Specifically, are there tools that significantly speed up the api development process, e.g. scaffolding tools, or stuff like Amazon API Gateway + Lambda?
======
HalcyonicStorm
Depends on what the requirements are. If its a CRUD backend, its hard to beat
Ruby on Rails on Heroku. I tend to shy away from backends as a service because
of situations like Parse shutting down. They're worth considering if its a
short term project for a client.

------
mtmail
For an MVP you might be able to write specifications in
[https://apiblueprint.org/tools.html](https://apiblueprint.org/tools.html)
format and then have the tools create (mock) the server for you.

